# Best Heater



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

I saw the kings of DIY's post on YouTube about Cobalt heater failure that killed all his rays. I started looking into heaters and found that people have been having problems recently with all different brands of heaters. I realize that Cobalt has re designed their heaters to hopefully eliminate heater explosions. I was curious if anyone had any experience with heaters failing and their favorite brand of heater.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Never had a failed heater, but I over-research and found that Eheim heaters are going downhill now, and the Aqueon PRO heaters are pretty good, not alot of issues with them. I have one that runs almost 24/7 and it keeps the tank at 78 degrees perfectly, I think the Finnex titanium tubes are good as well.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Regardless of brand, two underpowered heaters instead of one appropriately-sized heater will reduce the probability of killing your tank.

I haven't found a heater yet that's treated me well for more than maybe 3 years.

Bump: I take that back. I've run a Hydor inline for maybe 4 years, and no issues yet.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Regardless of heater brand, you will never cook your fish with a heater controller.


----------



## rushb17 (Dec 24, 2015)

All I use are titanium finnex they are fairly small so easy to hide and the keep the temp within a degree of the setting they also have the control outside of the tank so u never have to reach in to adjust the temp I run low tech ranks so no controllers and I love these heaters so far I've only been in the hobby for a year but quickly discovered them. Thanks


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I had 2 aquatop heaters for a year without issue or casualty. They are the CHEAPEST heaters on Amazon, $15 for a 300w. My favorite would definitely be a heater controller hooked up to your hot water heater and use the water from that to circulate through the sump inside of tubing to radiate heat into the water. There isn't a single heater out there I truly trust. 

My most recent idea is to hook up a temperature controller to the RETURN PUMP in the sump. That way the heater is isolated when it malfunctions or breaks in the case of Joey. Simply turning off the heater wouldn't have stopped the sludge and muck in Joey's case, IMO.


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

I am looking for a heater that will last more than 3 years also. The cheap stuff is great for a while....but I am sick of buying heaters. I know I have bought more than six in the past 18 months....crazy.

I am waiting on a brand new designed heater that I just ordered . a bit spendy...100w was 39 bucks.... here is the link. It looked cool so I bought it.....


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

DanPlanted said:


> I started looking into heaters and found that people have been having problems recently with all different brands of heaters.


This is no recent phenomenon. Aquarium heaters have been causing problems for decades now! Luckily the complaints usually lean towards the calibration of the heaters. The unfortunate ones in the hobby have horror stories of dead fish due to being cooked or a heater breaking and potentially electrocuting fish. 




bsherwood said:


> I am looking for a heater that will last more than 3 years also. The cheap stuff is great for a while....but I am sick of buying heaters. I know I have bought more than six in the past 18 months....crazy.
> 
> I am waiting on a brand new designed heater that I just ordered . a bit spendy...100w was 39 bucks.... here is the link. It looked cool so I bought it.....
> 
> : Amazon.com: Easy-Therm Heater, 100 watt


I guess thats the cobalt neotherm's new design? Looks exactly like those neotherm heaters with some extra led indicators.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't thing its the new design. On Cobalt's website it lists both and most stores sell both versions. I think they redesigned the Neo-Therm and added the Easy-Therm.


----------



## tims880 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have 2 aquatops also....running for about 3 or 4 years....
I keep thinking I need to replace them , because they were dirt cheap on [Ebay Link Removed] But they keep on working so I never do......


----------



## mooncon1 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have owned a lot of heaters over the years and like everybody else have had my share of failures,with that being said I have had my best luck out of eheim.I do check my heaters in all 3 of my tanks at least 2 to 3 times everyday.Faulty heaters is probably the number one cause of fish fry's in the hobby.


----------



## mark546 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have had tons of heaters. My favorites have been the via Aqua titanium heaters and the hydor inline. Right now I won't use anything but the hydor inlines on my main tank.

In my shrimp tank I am using a tetra ht10. These have been hit or miss for me. The one in the tank now is 5 or 6 years old. It's been fantastic. I used to use this heater in breeder bins and had about a 50 percent failure in the first year.

I'm in the market for an adjustable for the shrimp tank now though. I would like to get it to 78 degrees.


----------

